# To Intuitives, are you really Intuitives?



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

It might be a weird question but I'll try to explain why I am asking it.

When I first took a MBTI test I got ESTP. There were parts that seemed like me but I knew it wasn't me. Than I thought ISFP, than INTP, than INFP, now ISFP again. There are reasons I thought all of these things but I won't go into the detail why. I am now 99% certain that I am an ISFP. There were 3 main reasons that I ever doubted this type:

1. I am clumsy (which isn't very Se)
2. I can't draw
3. This is the one that relates to the question. I honestly didn't want to be a sensor for all the hate they get. It isn't direct but the people still spread the rumor that intuitives are unique and think so different from the rest of us. I now realize that sensing makes more sense to me and that is ok. Just cause I am a sensor doesn't mean I can't be unique or think outside the box.

Now to you intuitives, are you really intuitives? The math doesn't seem to make sense. 3/4 of the population are sensors yet it seems that about 2/3 or so of personality café are intuitives. Also, many of these intuitive are INFJs and INTJs which together only make *3%* of the population. There are too many INFJs and INTJs on the forum for this to make sense. It seems like there are more INFJs and INTJs on this form than SJ type which take up about *45%* of the population. These numbers don't make sense to me _unless_ their are many people who think they are intuitives that are really to ashamed to admit they are sensors. I am not saying your all sensors, a lot of you probably are intuitives. But I have to ask, are you guys really sensors who want to be intuitives?

If you believe you are an intuitive please explain why.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I would be an ISTJ but they don't want me. I never felt as though I was part of the action as being a sensor would entail. Most of my answers and musings are founded in airy thought not in experience at all.


----------



## Cevian (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, I don't think anyone who is mistyped is going to suddenly have an epiphany from explaining why they think they're intuitive.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I can't decide between sensor and intuitive. I know that I can have intuitions about people that are usually true but does that alone make a N ? nah I don't think so. I need to get out of my initial apprehensions, then "live" the moment. I kinda overthink stuff before doin it if I don't understand, since I need to do ... to understand. So yeah, always had the reputation of beein a slow learner, its just that I absolutely need to have the FULL picture of everything goin on. 

Thats particularly true in MMOS when I want to understand a complex fight. When I'll have everything broken down, bang, performing is on the way. 

Beein sensor is pretty good btw. At least you get to put yourself out there and feel to the fullest !

Now, I'm clumsy and I can't draw too. Or do anything manual with application, I'm super bad at this shit


----------



## RedRaizer (Feb 15, 2015)

I base a lot of my decisions on whether it's _"what my impulses tell me to do"_ or _"what my instincts tell me will follow if I actually do it"_ that step out of the boxing ring that is my decision-making process, so I'm pretty confidant about where I stand on the matter.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't defend why I am an intuitive or describe what goes on in my head. Does that not make me intuitive? erc2:

No, but you actually raise an interesting point. A lot of people want to assert themselves as intuitive, myself included. I even had a friend (who... honestly has some of the strongest intuition I've come across) assert herself as a sensor because she thought intuitives were so conflated, and if she was intuitive when everyone was intuitive what did that mean?

So I see where you're coming from. 

Honestly can't say that I most definitely am intuitive. I consider myself intuitive, and other people who have typed me have told me I'm intuitive... So I say I am. Who knows how accurate it is.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, I think that the reason the number of INxx's on here is so high is because I's would tend to socialize more on the computer, and N's are probably more interested than most S's in wasting their time on the internet haha...

In addition, I'd say that the intuitive would more likely be interested in this kind of personality stuff because its just a toy to play with in our heads and a system to work our brains around. And thats not to say that Sensors dont like thinking about stuff either, I think most of my Sensor friends tend to think about more practical and real-life things and tend to enjoy the moment more than most N's who are all just stuck in their head and don't know which way is up most of the time.

As for why I think I'm an Intuitive...

I've got nothing against sensors, personally, its just a different way of thinking. My two best friends are both sensors and it appears that, for the most part, their thinking tends to be clear, un-muddled, and straight-forward which I'd KILL FOR SOMETIMES!!! and they provide great perspective on life... Instead, my brain tends to poop out random information and I have no clue how it got there or the process by which my brain used to come up with it (or that might just be Ni in general).

In addition, I'm absolutely unable to live in the moment without the aid of alcohol haha. Its almost like there is a wall between me and the world around me and I'm operating my body like one of those kids in a Japanese cartoon who drive those giant robot dudes. I'm there... but I'm not really _there_. 

In addition, sometimes i just know things without knowing how i know it. I just do. Things will just come to me and I have an intuitive understanding of systems and symbols random crap. But can I walk by my keys 12 times and not find them? yeah. every morning. 

I tend to think abstractly and I can't articulate what I feel very well because I dont really think of things in terms of words. I feel detached and some how caught up in my head, and I don't mean that in a cerebral kind of way, I mean it in a "i literally dont feel like i belong in my body" kind of way. I have never felt like my body is part of me, more like my body is a tool that I use to accomplish things and interact with the world. Its a subtle distinction, but one worth noting.

Not sure if I'm doing a good job at explaining haha...

But in any case, I dont think its bad to be a sensor  I dont think its bad to be an intuitive, either! We're just different in how we think, really.

And again, as for why there are so many I's and N's on this site, I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that many of us tend to turn to the internet for understanding because i think many of us (especially, as you mentioned, the INTJs and INFJs) tend to feel misunderstood and seek people who will understand us and make us not feel like such freaks.

I think some N's get bitter towards S's because lots of us have always been the "weird kids" and tend to blame it on "the majority" whether its warranted or not (its not)

Anywho... hope i helped!


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... and what makes you think that intuitives are clumsy and uncoordinated? I'm confident of my Ne dominance and the only two types I've ever considered are ENTP and ENFP and identify as the latter because: I really don't know why anymore. 

I am athletic and coordinated. I tried as a concert pianist and I do enjoy living the immediate present. My thought naturally does to the connections between things and not to the concrete nature of the object.

I don't particularly bother with the minutiae of my type because I look to the MBTI as an inconclusive model. I am first and foremost myself and I am the logical and ethical consequence of my thought, my intentions and my actions. Even my history is unimportant considering thing happen that are outside the scope of my influence and that things are eternally changing and that I would only consider my past as a definition of who I am if and only if my past constitutes the thoughts and the values which I represent. If I'd be a sensor, I's be a sensor and if I am a sensor I would probably be an SP because I have very little in common with the SJs albeit I can enjoy their company and I am certainly not an NJ who in spite of the SJ stereotypes I find most stubborn of all and they're probably annoyed with my asking: What about x? and dx/dy? 

(any mathematicians, I have this theory that sensing and intuition have a differential/integral relationship except I'm not particularly sure how to explain the idea in words at this stage)

My choice of intuitive of sensing is because I am interested in the connections and the relationship between things more than I am interested in their nature. My mental agility increases at least tenfold when I don't need to remember specific concrete facts and when I'm allowed to work with universals and abstract symbols which reaching for a concrete example and counter example when I see fit. Specifics aren't important so long as they depict a general pattern.

... that said, I failed music history three times in university which was the only class I really for which I really studied. Back on topic: with the advances of neurology and the understanding of the brain by the laity why is it important that we hang on antiquated models. MBTI does have a functional value but I could never understand why people are so committed to their type. Science begets more science and if it disproves MBTI, so be it and if it re-enforces its validity, so be it but in reality is would only cause the system to evolve to a higher understanding. 

That said I'm not too worried about what I am or what anyone is for that matter. I do find the study of different traits and personality interesting because ... well, just because knowledge and understanding are cool and it gives my a means to imagine what life would be like for someone who isn't me, someone who thinks and feels differently from myself.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

A few obvious things about inferior Se:

- If I'm paying constant, conscious attention to the world around me, it goes together with me being in a pathological, disturbed state.
- This attention comes in the form of Se. 

While I'm in a personal episode, it will often manifest in too much attention paid to bland reality. Combine it with Fi impulse or questions and you end up with chaotic hell.

Ni, on the other hand, is my mental bread and butter. Thinking makes a relatively close second. It's pretty obvious to me and it seems to translate well enough to other Ni doms for them to see it too, but I'm not about to recount my history to you to prove it, though, sorry.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Gurpy said:


> 1. I am clumsy (which isn't very Se)


Se is not co-ordination. I'm coordinated and become so due to martial arts and motorcycling, yet at the same time I lack manifestations of Se such as strong willpower, competitiveness, ability to push people through force of will etc. 



Gurpy said:


> 2. I can't draw


The "artistic temperament" that they usually give to ISFPs seems to me to better suit INFPs anyway. Most ISFPs I know are stubborn defenders of their moral values and can come across as pushy authoritarian thought police. Especially in the work place. Lol.



Gurpy said:


> Just cause I am a sensor doesn't mean I can't be unique or think outside the box.


Just because somebody is intuitive doesn't mean they can't be boring and narrow-minded. Haven't you seen the INTJ boards?



Gurpy said:


> If you believe you are an intuitive please explain why.




Well, because everybody is an intuitive and a sensor, firstly. Aside from going about Extraverted Intuition as a dominant function, I'll just note the normal cliche stuff; very idea-orientated with little drive towards application of these ideas, orientated more towards what could and/or will be, over what is, etc.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Before I get this started I just want to apologize if this makes literally no sense whatsoever. I've been getting practically no sleep lately and I'm so tired that I really don't know why I'm even online right now. 


Okay, here we go: 

I enjoy theories and concepts, and can happily talk about them for hours. I spot trends easily and think outside of the box constantly. I really am a very creative person and am constantly thinking of new things I want to make that I'll start and most likely never finish (although that last part is probably my perceiving side but whatever).
I live in my head, even when I'm actively engaged in the world around me. 

Still, I do have some sensor traits as well. For example, I can remember details very well (if I have consciously committed them to my memory). I don't think that any person has only sensor or intuitive traits, only preferences and habits that they tend to follow. 

I am intuitive because intuitive traits come to me more naturally and comfortably than sensing traits do. Still, I am an actual human being, not a poorly written one dimensional sitcom character, so of course I can express sensing traits at times. Sometimes I am able to recall a scene in very minute detail and pay close attention to the changes around me in the real world. This doesn't mean that I'm suddenly a sensor, it means that I am not limited by my personality type to a very strict list of behaviors. 
Also, being intuitive doesn't mean that I have to fit all of the type's traits. A lot of the time I am extremely realistic in my life and job, especially in regards to money. This facet of my personality doesn't change that I'm intuitive. 

This post ended up way longer than I intended, but I just wanted to say before I end this: I know sensors get a lot of crap, especially on this website, but I have been surrounded by sensors my entire life and they are every bit as intelligent, creative, capable, and strange (in the good way) as intuits are. I've had my ass handed to me in school/work/leisure/life by so many sensors, and I've been really good friends with even more. No matter what conclusion you come to about your type, know that you are not limited by four stupid letters and you should never let anyone make you think otherwise.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes.....


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

Long story short, I can relate to nearly every single post in the "You know you're an intuitive when..." thread.

One of the things that made me realize I was intuitive was the fact that I would always wonder if I was a sensor (and a thinker... and an extrovert...). I would just be sitting there when out of the blue I would think, "you know, I can be pretty impulsive at times, like that one time when [some occurrence] happened... Wait, does that mean I'm a sensor? Well I do exhibit this other tendency that seems like Se... But is that actually indicative of Se? How does Se even work? Wouldn't that mean I use Ni too? Time to consult Google." Then I'd read about the functions for an hour or two, and 8 new tabs later I'd probably be reading about something completely off-topic. It wasn't until a bit recently that I figured out that this mental process is Ne at work, the "what if...?" function, and it was then that I realized I couldn't be a sensor. My whole life has been guided by "what if"s, imagining the possibilities of my potential actions and sometimes being so overwhelmed by them that I don't even take action. And I am incapable of completely indulging in my senses, like when I'm playing piano my mind is always going off on some kind of tangent, thinking about something not present, something unrelated, just something else. I'm very often lost in my mind and my imagination and have been that way since I was young. I could probably say more, but this is mostly what convinced me I'm a Ne user.

Sometimes I wish I were a sensor though. And a thinker. And an extrovert.


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

My mind is inquisitive, constantly asking 'why?' to seemingly normal concepts, a thirst for knowledge and innate desire to understand the world. As I ask and seek to understand further and further, stripping away a concept from the top-down, I arrive at deep unknowns about the universe, philosophy and consciousness, which simultaneously inspire, amaze and confuse me. I've always seemed to operate at quite an existential level of consciousness, very curious about simply existing and experiencing my own unique consciousness.

And yes I agree that a lot of people mistype, this is because MBTI is a self-complete test and a significant proportion of people lack sufficient self-awareness to objectively answer questions about themselves. Mix that with the fact that this is a social forum, people tend to seek acceptance and like to present themselves in a favourable light towards others where possible, with social media being a good channel. Based on the rhetoric I see on these forums the larger majority think being an 'intuitive' is more socially desirable, hence people are more likely to portray themselves in this light.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

1. I am clumsy (which isn't very Se)
2. I can't draw
3. This is the one that relates to the question. I honestly didn't want to be a sensor for all the hate they get. It isn't direct but the people still spread the rumor that intuitives are unique and think so different from the rest of us. I now realize that sensing makes more sense to me and that is ok. Just cause I am a sensor doesn't mean I can't be unique or think outside the box.
@Gurpy

I think on point 1 you're mistaking personality characteristics with physical attributes. 

Point 2, I can't draw either. Doesn't make a difference regarding your PT.

You don't want to be something because of the hate a minority of idiots on a small forum in a curious corner of the internet give you? The only ones who do that are a small group of small minded insecure people who four years ago were all probably Christopher Hitchens worshipers. 

I doubt that made much sense, haven't had a coffee yet.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I think so.People usually try to type me as sensor and I really am fine with that,ESTP especially(I'm often typed as that),I do look like that,but I _know_ I don't use dominant Se,or auxiliary and I'm not a SJ,I only typed as ESFJ because I seemed sensor-ish and Fe dom,but that's just because of tertiary Se.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Gurpy said:


> It might be a weird question but I'll try to explain why I am asking it.
> 
> When I first took a MBTI test I got ESTP. There were parts that seemed like me but I knew it wasn't me. Than I thought ISFP, than INTP, than INFP, now ISFP again. There are reasons I thought all of these things but I won't go into the detail why. I am now 99% certain that I am an ISFP. There were 3 main reasons that I ever doubted this type:


Ok, similar experience.



> 1. I am clumsy (which isn't very Se)


What does being clumsy have to do with anything? Its not related.



> 2. I can't draw


What does drawing ability have to do with it? >.> to my knowledge its unrelated.



> 3. This is the one that relates to the question. I honestly didn't want to be a sensor for all the hate they get. It isn't direct but the people still spread the rumor that intuitives are unique and think so different from the rest of us. I now realize that sensing makes more sense to me and that is ok. Just cause I am a sensor doesn't mean I can't be unique or think outside the box.


People in general are cunts. Their opinions only mater as much as you think they do. Personally I'd prefer to be SEE - ESFp. To hell with their opinions.



> Now to you intuitives, are you really intuitives?


Shit...its seems like I am -.-, I was hoping not to be.



> The math doesn't seem to make sense. 3/4 of the population are sensors yet it seems that about 2/3 or so of personality café are intuitives.


Yeah...that is odd, isn't it?



> Also, many of these intuitive are INFJs and INTJs which together only make *3%* of the population. There are too many INFJs and INTJs on the forum for this to make sense. It seems like there are more INFJs and INTJs on this form than SJ type which take up about *45%* of the population. These numbers don't make sense to me _unless_ their are many people who think they are intuitives that are really to ashamed to admit they are sensors.


More like people tend to mistype, due to the instrument being very flawed. Self report testing is bullshit. Most of us have an ideal or something & want to be someone else, someone better then who we are. We deny / reject our real selves subconsciously.

>.> we all want to be speshul.



> I am not saying your all sensors, a lot of you probably are intuitives. But I have to ask, are you guys really sensors who want to be intuitives?


I want to be ESFP  if you can prove I am one I'd be forever in your debt.



> If you believe you are an intuitive please explain why.


Its very simple. I tend to get lost in thought about stuff & barely pay attention to my physical environment. I can't remember what clothes ppl wore or are wearing today or the colors >.> cus I don't pay attention to the physical environment, I'm usually off on some pattern seeking tangent.

I'm not clumsy however, do photography, love mechanical & electrical stuff that requires hands on work & I'm awesome at gymnastics.

T_T I wanna be a badass ESFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Because I don't live in the physical world. All of my actual life experience happens there, in the air, in the non observable potentiality where thoughts are more fun.


----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

First, I agree that there are probably a considerable amount of people here who are mistyped and comfortable that way. Even after we recognize that MBTI attracts more Ns than Ss, I'm sure there is a lot of mimicry and confusion going on.

For some Intuitives, this question is a futile exercise. It's not interesting to me to substantiate something so evident about myself, especially to prove myself to others. Before I entered the Perc/MBTI culture (thus, before I had any knowledge of the unfortunate S-derogation that goes on), learning about iNtuition finally put a label on something unnamed is central to who I am. 

When it comes to mistypes, there are some red flags people should watch out for. For example, people who are not sure whether they are an S or N, but claim to be a type whose dominant function is N. (An IXTJ that claims to be an INTJ, whose dominant function is Ni.) These people are claiming to be INTJ based on the description of the INTJ, rather than scrutinizing the cognitive functions at play. If they looked at the cognitive functions, they would discover that they are not an INTJ, even if their behavior may be similar.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

I just wrote half a paragraph and deleted it. I don't think I saw any purpose in it nor does it give any great contribution. 

soo.. As an INFJ, being introverted intuition as a dominant.. you just kinda know.
Here's a very short story, my intuition may have brought me here. It's not exactly surprising to find many intuitives in this kind of place and very little sensors~ I'd expect the lot of them going out or watching movies in the room by themselves. just joking. not really.

so, the short short story. I was tested an INFJ in school and as soon as I found out more about it, I knew about the existence of forums and the purpose of people talking about all kinds of things.. soo.. I searched particularly a forum that would talk about personality types on which I found myself very interested in. I knew people in the 'real' world wouldn't really want to discuss things about it. My thinking process was not as linear as I explained it to be. There wasn't really a thinking process happening, I just did it~ maybe out of compulsion? I don't know. I just had to know more.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Ya this is very much an Si/Ne axis thing to do.


So how would Ni/Se approach the colour red?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Ksara said:


> So how would Ni/Se approach the colour red?


"Yep that's red all right."

"I wonder why they would choose to wear that color--what are they trying to make us think about them ? ?! Do they think it makes them look edgy or something? Is that supposed to be sexy?"

"That's kind of like an apple red but it has more of a bluish tinge to it."


Si sees red and green:
"OH CHRISTMAS!!"

Se:
Ugh I hate how people associate colors with certain holidays so you can never wear them together.
^(I've had an ESTP say this to me before)


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

emberfly said:


> "Yep that's red all right."
> 
> "I wonder why they would choose to wear that color--what are they trying to make us think about them ? ?! Do they think it makes them look edgy or something? Is that supposed to be sexy?"
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, that explains so much (light bulb moment!!)
thanks 

I managed to offend my ENFP partner because of this.
He's getting excited about going to the beach and is getting caught up in what it represents too him, and I crush it all by saying..."it's just a beach, pretty much like every other beach we've been to"...

That didn't go down to well...


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Ksara said:


> Ahhhh, that explains so much (light bulb moment!!)
> thanks
> 
> I managed to offend my ENFP partner because of this.
> ...


Yes! There you go. The functions are easy to grasp intuitively because extraverted ones are literal and objective whereas introverted ones are subjective. And with that pattern you know the difference between each axis and each function dichotomy.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I think that there are more Intuition types out there than people realize. But folks tend to conflate being an intellectual with being an intuition type. I'm not saying that it's exactly equal distribution wise, but I sincerely doubt that more than 3/4's of the world are sensory based individuals. I'd buy like 2/3 or 4/10 but not that high of a number.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Yes! There you go. The functions are easy to grasp intuitively because extraverted ones are literal and objective whereas introverted ones are subjective. And with that pattern you know the difference between each axis and each function dichotomy.


Thanks 

Also just curious, does you declaring how beautiful you are have anything to how dressed up your profile pic appears?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Twrankt said:


> I think that there are more Intuition types out there than people realize. But folks tend to conflate being an intellectual with being an intuition type. I'm not saying that it's exactly equal distribution wise, but I sincerely doubt that more than 3/4's of the world are sensory based individuals. I'd buy like 2/3 or 4/10 but not that high of a number.


You have a point. How many people have been typed (and accurately for that matter) for these estimates to be based on? Definitely not the worlds entire population, and probably nowhere near this.


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

Gurpy said:


> Now to you intuitives, are you really intuitives? The math doesn't seem to make sense. 3/4 of the population are sensors yet it seems that about 2/3 or so of personality café are intuitives. Also, many of these intuitive are INFJs and INTJs which together only make *3%* of the population. There are too many INFJs and INTJs on the forum for this to make sense. It seems like there are more INFJs and INTJs on this form than SJ type which take up about *45%* of the population. *These numbers don't make sense to me unless their are many people who think they are intuitives that are really to ashamed to admit they are sensors.* I am not saying your all sensors, a lot of you probably are intuitives. But I have to ask, are you guys really sensors who want to be intuitives?
> 
> *If you believe you are an intuitive please explain why.*


I don't think people are necessarily "ashamed" to associate themselves as sensors. We have to consider that the tests are, first and foremost, very misleading. The term "intuition" is not utilised in layman terms. People tend to associate intuition with a sort of inexplicable urge or gut feeling, and little people go beyond the tests when it comes to typing themselves. General descriptions don't help much either. It takes a lot of self-exploration, honesty and research to determine type. There is a lot of cognitive bias to filter through and people don't always view themselves accurately. My ISFJ and ISFP friends typed as intuitives, whilst my INTJ SO typed as anything but INTJ. 

I had no doubts about being Fi-dom, so all I had to do was pick between Se and Ne. I read through Jung's descriptions of both and rummaged online for any and every possible "INFP vs ISFP" threads. I never had any deep-seated doubts about my type because, tbh, nothing portrayed me better than Fi and Ne (except for the few times when I wasn't so comfortable with the ease at which I typed myself and craved for precision). Reading the function descriptions of Fi and Ne was like experiencing someone else verbalise my subconscious. I _knew_ I was a certain way, but the theory helped put my fuzzy thoughts together to form a concrete, communicable image of myself.


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

I have always been fascinated with how people's minds work. I am interested in knowing what people think, and what makes them tick. I joined this site because of my curiosity towards other people's views. As far as all the sensors, I can't speak for what the sensors' interests are, so I can't guess why the sensors joined or not joined PerC. Having said that, the numbers and percentage of population you provided, may have something to do with the interests of both the sensors and intuitives. It is possible that more intuitives joined this site. 

As as far as my type, I tested many times and kept on coming up with INTJ. My mind races the second I wake up, and never stop thinking until I fall asleep. When I am submerged in deep thoughts, I often forget to do things necessary to life, such as checking mails, laundry, and cooking, so I go out to eat. I have high confidence in my skills, so I do well in my field of work. Education was my top priority so I have several degrees. I sacrificed close relationships for education, which I do not regret. I calculated that those relationship wouldn't have worked in the first place, so I do not think I would have been happy in those relationships anyways. As long as I can think and learn new things, I am happy being single.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Ksara said:


> So how would Ni/Se approach the colour red?


It is red.

That red looks good there or it doesn't.

Maybe if it was yellow it would look better.

So on and so on.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Twrankt said:


> I think that there are more Intuition types out there than people realize. But folks tend to conflate being an intellectual with being an intuition type. I'm not saying that it's exactly equal distribution wise, but I sincerely doubt that more than 3/4's of the world are sensory based individuals. I'd buy like 2/3 or 4/10 but not that high of a number.


Did you mean 6/10 because 4/10 is less than half


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... thank you @_Ksara_. I do believe emberfly answered your question already. Yes this is the Si/Ne and Ne/Si axis and thank you for posting the video and I will watch it when I feel so inclined. Perhaps later on tonight. 

Now what a lot of NPs may not realize is that we're also SJs. We are two sides of the same coin. And to continue with the monetary metaphor, we don't increase each other's value. We reveal an aspect of ourselves to ourselves which could be of value in terms of self knowledge but it does not create anything new within ourselves. I like the company of SP/NJs because there exists a conflict between us that often breeds ingenuity and motivates us to action. 

I love the Ne/Ni conflict. I remember talking with an INTJ on the nature of values an emotion and it was a very fruitful conversation because there was this tension. It was wonderful (and here I go off topic, again). Getting back to the point, I second this as being the Ne/Si thing to do and the difference between myself and an SJ is the focus on what is important: the objective potential reality versus the subjective experience of the world through our senses. And unless we're very developed we don't always trust our opposite. I don't always trust my senses, and I am prone to ruts, both good and bad, and if I am in such a rut I miss and fail to see the potential for change. This means sulking in foreboding doom and eternal melancholia, or really pushing my luck by being overly arrogant and confident. Luck changes and sometimes I don't always see that. Ever notice how SJs freak out about too many possibilities and if they in a good disposition they're blind optimists and when they're not they're the next Chicken Little?

I was looking at my pre-Socratics this morning over coffee. Heraclitus, I believe: The only thing that is eternal and ever lasting is change. Ne/Si favors change whereas Si/Ne eternity. I wonder if this is why Christian metaphysics appeals to SJs: the rhetoric is that of stability, eternity and permanence, hmm ...

edit: Intellectuals who I personally believe to be sensors: Albert Camus, ISFP (I see him typed N, but read Myth of Sisyphus and The Rebel) and Martin Heidegger, ISxJ (definitely an Si dom, but I'm not sure if he's Ti or Te) and perhaps a lot of the legal and political philosophers.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> ... thank you @_Ksara_. I do believe emberfly answered your question already. Yes this is the Si/Ne and Ne/Si axis and thank you for posting the video and I will watch it when I feel so inclined. Perhaps later on tonight.
> 
> Now what a lot of NPs may not realize is that we're also SJs. We are two sides of the same coin. And to continue with the monetary metaphor, we don't increase each other's value. We reveal an aspect of ourselves to ourselves which could be of value in terms of self knowledge but it does not create anything new within ourselves. I like the company of SP/NJs because there exists a conflict between us that often breeds ingenuity and motivates us to action.
> 
> ...


Yes my question was answered, but thanks for answering too 

I find where you went off topic interesting. The tension between Ne and Ni. I ask because there are times I feel a tension between my ENFP and myself over simply discussing a random topic.

When in your ruts, what can others do to be helpful?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Niche communities, online or off, don't reflect the population at large. We are not a random sample. Certain types of people are drawn to certain things, so you'll often run across samples with demographics falling outside the norm.

That said, I've spent a lot of time considering whether or not I'm an iNtuitive. I've spent a lot of time re-working my understanding of the different functions, so I question my prior self-evaluations. I've wondered if I might be an ISFP, but it would not appear that I have a drop of Se to spare. Si all the way. But then I think... do I really use Ne? Ni makes sense to me too. Sometimes I get so caught up in imagining and analysing how different functions might possibly apply to me, I start to lose my mind a little and believe I'm possibly an INTJ. 

But that's clearly ridiculous. I think. Point is, I start to seriously weird myself out with how far down the rabbit hole I can get on this... but based on my understanding of Se/Ni and Ne/Si ... INFP still fits best...


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

I know I'm intutive because I've felt different than almost everyone else my whole life.

A person will comment "Nice shoes." And I will have to look down to see what shoes I have on that day. I don't pay attention to the physical world around me.
I can be staring at someone talking to them. Then when I look away if you ask me if they had glasses on or what length their hair is, I couldn't tell you.

I could tell you a pretty accurate analysis on whether they showed signs of trust, based on their amount of eye contact or hand motions during that converation. I could tell you whether they are living here in the moment or wish they were somewhere else even if the conversation didn't include those details. I've been called insightful for noticing unspoken concepts about people.

And another example is when myself and other people are watching TV, I'm thinking about them the reality of them sitting there, existing in the universe, and how life began. Why does awareness exist? Why do people enjoy TV? I just don't find the present occurrences as entertaining as the meaning behind it all.

When I do pay attention to a movie, a lot of people have pointed out how I don't know the main characters names after just watching it! I don't even realize it or do it on purpose!
But I can describe the situations that happened in the movie and relate them to real world situations. I'm always looking for meaning in things so that I can connect situations and principles together.

I know I'm intuitive because I have different thoughts compared to most people I've encountered. I don't notice that my socks don't match until someone points it out, because I wasn't paying attention to the sensory information when I was putting them on. I was thinking about previous conversations or daydreaming about what I can do in the future during my off time, which usually I want to read philosophy or learn knowledge or new skills.

I always felt weird except around other people who like to talk about the concepts and meanings of things. I get bored when I'm with people who like to shop and pick out clothes because I don't really notice colors or textures.

When it comes to food I don't notice/care whether soup is hot or cold. I don't care what the food looks like or tastes like. I don't add salt or seasoning until someone points it out. The sensory information just isn't important to me. But I notice it's very important to nearly everyone else.

When I was a teenager my friends would say "You never care when someone says something mean. I wish I could be like that." I explained "I don't care because in the big picture it doesn't matter. Opinions are meaningless if they aren't true." So again, I noticed I was weird compared to most people. Intutive makes more sense to me. The description from MBTI made me realize I'm not weird, just not as common as sensors.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

probably not


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

Youtube has a video from an MBTI seminar showing the differences between sensing and Intuitives. The speaker puts a styrofoam cup on a table and says, "You have 10 minutes to describe the cup.

Sensors wrote: 8 inches tall. 5 inches diameter at the top, tapers down to a 3 inch base. A lip around the top edge, eggshell white. 2mm thickness.

Intuitives didn't write any of that information. They focused on the uses for the cup. They wrote: used for beer pong. Used to hold beer at parties. Made of styrofoam which is bad for the enivronment. Made in a factory. Used at social gatherings. One intuitive instantly came up with a story of coworkers holding the cup while conversing.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I think I actually did the opposite. When I took MBTI tests at first I would try to avoid the responses that seemed "flaky" or airheaded and would get ISTJ sometimes. Things like facts and experiences being the be-all end-all of everything. The reason I figured the INTJ result was more accurate was because it seemed to be due to insecurities that I would score S or borderline N/S at times.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Sygma said:


> I can't decide between sensor and intuitive. I know that I can have intuitions about people that are usually true but does that alone make a N ? nah I don't think so. I need to get out of my initial apprehensions, then "live" the moment. I kinda overthink stuff before doin it if I don't understand, since I need to do ... to understand. So yeah, always had the reputation of beein a slow learner, its just that I absolutely need to have the FULL picture of everything goin on.


The whole "intuitions about people" thing is common in ESFPs. Our Se targets people often, so we're observant of body language/speech intonation and get used to the patterns that they indicate. I get accurate feelings about people often, too! Sometimes way before my intuitive friends.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Youtube has a video from an MBTI seminar showing the differences between sensing and Intuitives. The speaker puts a styrofoam cup on a table and says, "You have 10 minutes to describe the cup.
> 
> Sensors wrote: 8 inches tall. 5 inches diameter at the top, tapers down to a 3 inch base. A lip around the top edge, eggshell white. 2mm thickness.
> 
> Intuitives didn't write any of that information. They focused on the uses for the cup. They wrote: used for beer pong. Used to hold beer at parties. Made of styrofoam which is bad for the enivronment. Made in a factory. Used at social gatherings. One intuitive instantly came up with a story of coworkers holding the cup while conversing.


Haha, to be fair, that's kind of a stupid question 

_Personally_, I would try to figure out his angle in asking that question in the first place and then manipulate my answer accordingly...


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Well I think I actually did the opposite. When I took MBTI tests at first I would try to avoid the responses that seemed "flaky" or airheaded and would get ISTJ sometimes. Things like facts and experiences being the be-all end-all of everything. The reason I figured the INTJ result was more accurate was because it seemed to be due to insecurities that I would score S or borderline N/S at times.


Interesting, I always seemed to take it with an intuitive bias. Those N-S questions aren't very nuanced and make Sensor types sound like sticks in the mud.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Fern said:


> Interesting, I always seemed to take it with an intuitive bias. Those N-S questions aren't very nuanced and make Sensor types sound like sticks in the mud.


I always got a much clearer result on the T-F axis, but I think it's easy to confuse Te and Se functions the way many tests are worded. And considering the INTJ function stack it would make sense to be more insecure about sensing than feeling function.  I also never scored as ENTJ, though. Although it was suggested as a possible alternative on at least one functions test.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Human nature around stereotypes and discourses are a quite facinating topic.
I'd say that the MBTI stereotypes are as damaging to your understanding of what you really are
as a suicide cult is to your health.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

Fern said:


> Haha, to be fair, that's kind of a stupid question
> 
> _Personally_, I would try to figure out his angle in asking that question in the first place and then manipulate my answer accordingly...


Spoken like an intuitive. Trying to find the meaning of things. 

I can use Se if I concentrate, but after a few moments the uses for things pop into my head again.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Gurpy said:


> It might be a weird question but I'll try to explain why I am asking it.
> 
> When I first took a MBTI test I got ESTP. There were parts that seemed like me but I knew it wasn't me. Than I thought ISFP, than INTP, than INFP, now ISFP again. There are reasons I thought all of these things but I won't go into the detail why. I am now 99% certain that I am an ISFP. There were 3 main reasons that I ever doubted this type:
> 
> ...


You've made a critical mistake in your premises, one which totally kills your statistical argument.

In statistics understanding your sample is of utmost importance. Get your understanding of the sample wrong, and you have to redo your analysis from scratch.

The key problem here is that you can't reconcile the broader reported rates of personality types (IIRC: SJs ≈ 50%; SPs ≈ 25%; NFs ≈ 15%; NTs ≈ 10% of the general population) with the percentages seen on PerC. _If_ PerC is a truly random representative statistical sample of the population, this would be a problem.

It isn't.

In reality, the PerC population is influenced by several factors that favor intuitive congregation. The first is that it _is_ an online forum. Fora _in general_ are frequented by ≈ 1% of the online population. If you look at the statistics at the bottom of the page, PerC doesn't even have 1000 _regular_ users! In fact, this population self-selects on several bases that kill randomness: people who post on fora are motivated by passion for the topic at hand, tend to view fora as -- at the very least -- a necessary augment to social life (I don't think I've met any poster on any forum -- and I've met several from several fora -- where forum participation _wasn't_ interwoven into their social fabric in a deep way), and, in general, are drawn together by a sense of shared niche interests.

All of these things select _against_ SJs, for whom (short of major psychological disorders) navigating the sensate social world is relatively natural. It is, after all, tooled for them. It is highly unusual to find Si-users dominating internet fora of any kind.

Add to this that the niche issues PerC specializes in (typology and fringe psychology) select _for_ populations that share a sense of marginalization, secondary status: populations that, to one degree or another, find the outer social world failing them and their needs. These are strong selectors for introverts and intuitives, and indeed we find that INxxs are the four most common types among PerC regulars.

PerC is hardly a random (or representative) sample. It is instead a selecting machine designed to create communities of the marginalized.

That said, you have a fair complaint about the rife anti-sensor bias here (especially against Se-users, who also tend to be misfits and actually _do_ dominate some types of fora). An interesting discussion can be had about the emergence of biases in general as well...


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

One time a new employee and I were talking. I named one of the coworkers and the new employee asked me "Is that the one with the short dark hair?"
I remembered the person had blond highlights when she first started working...6 months ago...I've never noticed her hair since. I looked like an airhead. I was like, "Uh... I think she has blond highlights or red hair with highlights... Or maybe brown or blond. I don't know."

I felt like a moron. Next time she worked I made sure to notice her hair. It was dark brown.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

A lot of times the insights that come from Intuitives seem really smart and they get the reputation for coming up with thoughts that are weighed as intelligent. 
What if majority were intuives? And sensors the minority? Would the insights sensors come up with be so unusual to the norm that THEY were considered the intelligent ones?

Do you think the rarity of Intuitives accounts for the standard of valuing their outside the box thinking? Outside the box is a term for not usual or the majority.

If Intuitives were the norm, then sensors' thinking would be deemed "thinking outside the box".

When I was younger and I heard a sensor come up with all these physical details about an object I used to be in awe and think that the sensor was brilliant for noticing obvious things that despite being obvious didn't really occur to me.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Spoken like an intuitive. Trying to find the meaning of things.


Goddamnit!



> I can use Se if I concentrate, but after a few moments the uses for things pop into my head again.


Se comes pretty easily to me in a way... it's like my secret weapon and my Achilles heel... Like, with the cup excercise I started thinking of its texture, its buoyancy, the distinct way it tears... :3 it's fun


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Youtube has a video from an MBTI seminar showing the differences between sensing and Intuitives. The speaker puts a styrofoam cup on a table and says, "You have 10 minutes to describe the cup.
> 
> Sensors wrote: 8 inches tall. 5 inches diameter at the top, tapers down to a 3 inch base. A lip around the top edge, eggshell white. 2mm thickness.
> 
> Intuitives didn't write any of that information. They focused on the uses for the cup. They wrote: used for beer pong. Used to hold beer at parties. Made of styrofoam which is bad for the enivronment. Made in a factory. Used at social gatherings. One intuitive instantly came up with a story of coworkers holding the cup while conversing.


I saw this on Facebook recently: http://uncommonchick.com/wp-content/uploads/glass-realists.jpg

And I thought the "realist" one seemed like a sensing response. I always got strange looks because my response to the half full/half empty question was "what's the difference?/They're the same/Depends on the context."


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Ksara said:


> So how would Ni/Se approach the colour red?


If I was asked for a "definition" I'd go straight to the objective definition as a frequency on the electromagnetic spectrum. 

A lot of it is going to depend on the context. Like the examples about clothing. Without context, it's just red. 

If I was in a sciencey mood I'd probably wonder why certain electromagnetic frequencies become associated with different moods (why is red sensual or angry, while blue is "cool"?), and if there is any pattern to how that works.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> II always got strange looks because my response to the half full/half empty question was "what's the difference?/They're the same/Depends on the context."


That seems like a very sensor-ish response. My personal version is, "There is no difference unless we have more data. If it's trending upward, it would be half full. If it's trending downward, it would be half empty." 

There is absolutely no optimist/pessimist or any other hidden meaning bullcrap associated with the answer.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

jcal said:


> That seems like a very sensor-ish response. My personal version is, "There is no difference unless we have more data. If it's trending upward, it would be half full. If it's trending downward, it would be half empty."
> 
> There is absolutely no optimist/pessimist or any other hidden meaning bullcrap associated with the answer.


Haha. Exactly. I've heard others here say Ni and Si are quite similar. I feel that I am too scattered to be an ISTJ, too much going on in my head at once. But too "orderly" to be INTP. I think Ne is more inclined to look for "hidden meanings" or symbolism in objects. Ni will interpolate meanings based on past experiences. I think it's the Te that filters out an accurate interpretation from an over-interpretation. With a cup it doesn't look like there's really anything to interpret in the first place. More just people trying to label you with personality traits in an arbitrary and superficial way.  It's dumb haha.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

My ENFJ friend hates symbolism.

I enjoy looking for it. I don't know if I always appreciate its presence, though. It can be kind of forced. 

I don't get gut feelings or premonitions, but my INFJ friend instantly knew when her friend had died in a car crash.

Intuition is interesting.

It has nothing to do with being smarter, really, and has more to do with whether or not you tend to look beyond what is right in front of your eyes. Or something.


----------



## Lysana (May 30, 2014)

jcal said:


> "There is no difference unless we have more data. If it's trending upward, it would be half full. If it's trending downward, it would be half empty."
> 
> There is absolutely no optimist/pessimist or any other hidden meaning bullcrap associated with the answer.


Trending upward => getting better => optimist.

Trending downward => getting worse => pessimist.

Unless you're drinking coffee. Then trending downward is optimistic because caffeine is always good.

:laughing: sorry :tongue:


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lysana said:


> Trending upward => getting better => optimist.
> 
> Trending downward => getting worse => pessimist.
> 
> ...


Nah... was referring to actual measured water levels. It's neither optimism nor pessimism. It's realism. :wink:


----------



## Lysana (May 30, 2014)

jcal said:


> Nah... was referring to actual measured water levels. It's neither optimism nor pessimism. It's realism. :wink:


I guess that's okay. Just so long as I get my coffee.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

I do see an intuitive superiority complex (and maybe to an extent an introvert one too) online, and I do think a lot of people prefer to be intuitive as if it makes them more insightful, more intelligent, esoteric, mysterious blah blah. It is a way for some to feel special. At the same time, as has been mentioned, I do feel MBTI discussions probably do appeal more to say an INFJ than an ESTJ or ESFJ. 

Personally I've never doubted my intuition - both my Ni and Ne definitely drive me a lot, and I'm generally not good with details. I tend to make decisions on gut decisions probably TOO much. I wish my Si and Se were a bit stronger, frankly, since I often feel disconnected from the physical world and am very forgetful. Caused me some trouble in my last job.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I'm just going to say this...as a sensory I...
1. Have many coordination problems 
2. Enjoy daydreaming far more than present reality
3. Couldn't learn a musical instrument because I found it too hard
4. Often have trouble remembering subtle details
5. Enjoy many abstract topics and discussions
6. Can generally unconcerned with my surroundings sometimes 
7. Enjoy considering philosophy by myself.

Yet I am a sensor, these things are never associated with sensors, yet I am one.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

Seeing as only the most unimaginative would score 'S' on the MBTI tests that deal with the four dichotomies, then yes, I think that many intuitives are actually sensors. Most psychometrics noobs that don't have a clue just roll with it because they don't bother doing their own research.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

The internet draws a different demographic. It's not a sample population


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a hard time deciding whether I was S or N. I just don't relate enough to the INTJ profile and I don't think I'm a feeler or perceiver either.

I actually do have some intuitive traits, such as:
1. Can be pretty daydreamy, It's just that it isn't about epic fantasy things that will never happen I guess.
2. I love to write/create characters.
3. I actually love being on online forums where they do seem to attract N's more. But maybe that's more of an introvert trait...I feel that introverted SJ's- although still very hard-working and responsible- would prefer their free time spend doing solitary stuff.

So there you go. There is a lot of sensor hate, but sometimes for me It's just hard to tell the difference. I just haven't found a type that fits as well as this one despite some intuitive traits I have.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm half half


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I would argue the internet is pretty standard and common among most technologically advanced countries. Almost anyone has access and use of the internet now a days. Especially youth which they start on tablets and computers in primary school. But really with spread of 4g and the use of tablets and smart phones it is a mainstream thing. (I.e. Not like generations past where internet was for business, a few privileged, or for tech enthusiasts & gamers only). Even beyond youth tho most people under 60 in technologically advanced countries have access and yes use of the internet. 

One can then argue well sensors do not come to per c. Hmmm I am inclined to think actually the older end of gen y, gen xers, and baby boomers are more likely to go to forums. I have seen the argument sensors use more mainstream social media. Well yes I am sure too. But look at the target demographic. I.e. Even older sensors are not going to find the appeal in some social media platforms aimed at children and young adult. 

So yes I can see the argument it is more likely a sensor youth desires instagram and twitter etc. But it is not exclusively limited to them. And also that is not really a great sample size of older generations who yes are using internet mainstream as well. 

I have zero proof just my own intuition (isn't that irony) but I spot many ISFJs who think they are INTPs many ISTJs who think they are INTJ, Many ISFP & ISFJ who think they are NFJ just around here. 

The most annoying one is someone self typed as INTJ spewing logic but taking everything personal and making everything about morals. That user is so blatantly ISFJ. Again no evidence just my haha intuition.


----------



## iblameyou (Oct 1, 2016)

Honestly I don't know if I'm an S or N. Without a doubt, I'm IxFJ (Strong Fe and Ti) but the Ni/Se and Si/Ne is very difficult. I feel like I'm in a season where I'm learning to care for myself and expressing my anger (Enneagram 9) while still care for those around me. S and N are often defined as meeting practical versus abstract, but I feel like it doesn't capture the picture of S and N. Once a long time ago I read somewhere that _sensing is a type of intuition_ and I thought to myself _"could this be true? Is this why Sensors think they're Intuitives?"_ The more research I do the more I find Se-Ni (Like my ISFP friend) are very intuitive and a doer (like me) while my INFP is still intuitive (in a different way) and a talker. 

A friend once expressed to me that my desire for security makes me an ISFJ but I also read ennegram 9 are also about security. Then I remember, "actually human desires security". I do also feel like I can adapt to my circumstances, "go with the flow" but can be rigid when need to be. When I'm rigid it's not so much about security but rather a need to follow through my plans. Someone mention ISFP but I don't have Fi.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Woah woe woe woa woh! What? What is this crap about N being better than S? These are simply two different types of people with two different strengths. If you think for one second that one is better than the other then just imagine an INTP having a parkour race with an ESTP, or an ESFP in a room alone trying to calculate numbers, generate random ideas, and read between lines to arive at the desired information/results.

If you act like people are ashamed to be one type they will start to wonder if they should be.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I always looked behind the things and never took anything at face value. I drew connections easily, automatically attached everything to a bigger picture. I always looked for the meaning behind things and if I was told about something that "this is how things are done", I got annoyed and stopped doing that thing altogether.
Otherwise I was clumsy, but was good at math, history, and I didn't have to study much to be good in class.
I always drew attention because I knew things out of the blue. One day the others were talking about computers and I didn't have a clue. The next day I was very informed about them and I didn't read anything between them, I just picked up on things.
I was able to blend in groups that I had no business attending, simply by picking up on common habits and interests and I knew what to answer to not look like an outsider. I learned that the more I talked about myself the less they were interested in me and I learned when to speak and when to be silent to give a meaningful presence to myself. I learned that all by simply existing and perceiving.
Yep, I'm Intuitive.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

"_If you are the intuitive, you need to observe the following rules: First, say explicitly, at the start, what you are talking about. (Otherwise, you are requiring your sensing listeners to hold what you say in mind until they can figure out what you are referring to, which they seldom think is worth doing.) Second, finish your sentences; you know what the rest of the sentence is, but your listeners do not. Third, give notice when changing the subject. And last, don’t switch back and forth between subjects. Your listeners cannot see the parentheses. Finish one point and move explicitly to the next._"​
I frequently violate all of these things mentioned by Myers in _Gifts Differing_ to the point where interacting with me would make it very clear, very quickly that I am an intuitive type...if this is the sort of basis being observed, anyway. I tend to look at behavior just like this when I consider whether a person might be S or N.

In general it is so much easier for me to identify with intuitive traits than sensor ones upon self examination. Many tests will score me closer to the center in terms of preference, but I mostly attribute this to questions that aren't wholly relevant to the dichotomy itself or are poorly phrased; e.g. I don't subscribe to the idea that N typing necessitates being absent-minded and a klutz.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Gurpy said:


> These numbers don't make sense to me _unless_ their are many people who think they are intuitives that are really to ashamed to admit they are sensors.


Shame is not the only possible reason for this sort of mis-typing.


----------



## nimrodd (Apr 18, 2017)

I would say I'm an intuitive because my default mode of thinking is going to the abstract. Everything is relational and nothing is concrete. The way I describe things I almost always use metaphor. I'm always up in my head and its very difficult for me to ground myself in reality. I can tell when I'm using my sensing function and it feels very different than my normal state and definitely takes effort to maintain.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

The glorification of "intuition" is problematic in so many ways. It has lead Ss to be uncertain of their type and Ns to be conceited because of their type, among numerous other issues. A personal pet peeve of mine is the stereotype that an "N" preference leads to being more "creative" or "unique." I truly believe that the language used to differentiate S and N is in need of diligent revision.


----------



## nimrodd (Apr 18, 2017)

I definitely think that the concepts of creativity and uniqueness should be separated from intuition. I feel like such concepts are inherently subjective and cannot be fairly applied to any one group. I feel like abstract and concrete are fair descriptors thought and what I use most of the time. I think of intuition as an information trustee, you trust it to give you back information that's relevant at its own discretion. Sensing by contrast would be an information delegate, faithfully reproducing information unaltered. Sensing looks for detail and strives for accuracy. Intuition looks for potentiality and strives for connection.

I think artistically at least, that Sensors could be very creative in their own, not stereotypical intuitive, way. Because they experience reality in its purest for, they can create the purest expressions of what they see. The art itself can be abstracted, but the grounding is in reality.

I would be very interested Taciterse, to hear what you believe the language to describe the two should be like!


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*Only *when I am _at risk _of a door ((slamming)) on my face.


;(


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

@nimrodd I actually agree with your description!

Put succinctly, I feel that sensing is largely concerned with corporeal entities and their effects, and often favors deductive reasoning.

In contrast, I believe that intuition is largely concerned with intangible concepts and notions, and often favors inductive reasoning.

I'm sure, still, my wording could be improved substantially. It's difficult, I find, trying to mitigate pre-existing connotations and sensibilities.


----------



## RoboticForest (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm sure I'm an intuitive since I constantly observe that my thought process often p starts with a desire to know why (Ti), then expand to possibilities of what could be the answer (Ne) then reach certainty with experiences and memories (Si). 

I actually knew Mbti for a long time, though in the beggining in very casual ways (No cognitive function understanding). For later times, I was still typed as an INTP. Then when I came back to it a few years later to learn it in more complex ways, there was a strange confusion about it. I seemed to have more follow through and practical work than other INTPs in a really Si way, though with Ne still dominant. I apparently figured out the information in the paragraph above and just figured I had developed more Si in the time that passed.

As for the option of being an ISTP though? I don't really have the hands on detailed handling of the environment that Se has. My thinking isn't primarily in the moment. I find I have trouble paying attention to people's body language in conversation since being focused on the physical brings me out of my Ne thought process. I don't have the very experimental action based way of analyzing things TiSe has and if I do decide to bring things practically out (Not something I do all the time. I like concepts for the sake of concepts already), it often comes after a lot of time spent in a TiNe thinking process then Si. It's more used to carry out the detail work of previous possiblites and theories thought out then really a pure detailed understanding done and wanted earlier.


----------



## Baydu (Mar 15, 2016)

Gurpy said:


> There were 3 main reasons that I ever doubted this type:
> 
> 1. I am clumsy (which isn't very Se)
> 2. I can't draw
> ...


Intuition is believing more than just the fact itself. It's not just saying there's more to it than meets the eye, but proving through your analysis on why a situation is deeper than it is. Remember the types aren't 100%, but as a scale. I'm INFJ, and I can tell you there are times which I am not. I just prefer to overthink the things we all normally see and bypass.


----------

